# Elevated track level



## Jim Purpura (Mar 9, 2021)

Experimented with elevated track above my 7’ x 12’ plywood covered Train table. Used some scrap OSB and 2 loops, 1 K-line shadow rail, inside Lionel O27. What options should I consider instead of the OSB? Also experimenting with supports to hold up elevated track. Suggestions appreciated. It is operational with trains running on each loop, but would like to refine and make it pretty.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Plywood and 1x3 or 1x4 for L girders fastened tot the benchwork to support the plywood sub-roadbed is commonly used for elevated track.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Jim Purpura said:


> Experimented with elevated track above my 7’ x 12’ plywood covered Train table. Used some scrap OSB and 2 loops, 1 K-line shadow rail, inside Lionel O27. What options should I consider instead of the OSB? Also experimenting with supports to hold up elevated track. Suggestions appreciated. It is operational with trains running on each loop, but would like to refine and make it pretty.


Jim;

You didn't mention which scale you're using, which makes it tougher to answer your question.
Is your model elevated track supposed to represent a real elevated railroad's track, like the "EL" in Chicago, or New York? If so have you checked out the post "1/4" scale O-scale modeling of New York transit" in the "General Model Train Discussion" section? That has photos of excellent models of the NYC elevated railroad.
Or maybe you just want something to support the track, that looks better than a piece of OSB. Then you might consider a long trestle. If you're modeling in HO-scale then you can use the Micro Engineering HO "Tall steel viaduct" kit. without modification. They also offer an N-scale version.

Or, you could kitbash, or scratchbuild, your own trestle. The one in the photo below is a kitbash of Micro Engineering N-scale plate girders, on top of a heavily-modified Micro Engineering HO-scale Tall steel viaduct kit.
I don't know if they offer an O-scale version, but if not, the HO-scale model would work for a light trestle.
I'm assuming that you don't want to just build a long raised embankment under your elevated track. You wouldn't need advice for that. Just fill the area under the track with stacked extruded foam board, or the other scenery material of your choice.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Jim Purpura (Mar 9, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Plywood and 1x3 or 1x4 for L girders fastened tot the benchwork to support the plywood sub-roadbed is commonly used for elevated track.


Thanks Mike, what thickness plywood do you recommend for elevation 1/2” or 5/8”???


traction fan said:


> Jim;
> 
> You didn't mention which scale you're using, which makes it tougher to answer your question.
> Is your model elevated track supposed to represent a real elevated railroad's track, like the "EL" in Chicago, or New York? If so have you checked out the post "1/4" scale O-scale modeling of New York transit" in the "General Model Train Discussion" section? That has photos of excellent models of the NYC elevated railroad.
> ...


thanks, O scale with most of track above lower level track to allow multiple trains within small confine 11x13 room. Do plan to use some trestles. Perhaps a combination of wood dowels (single) and upside down U wood supports dependent upon underlying track constraint.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

1/2" should be fine if supports are spaced correctly for the weight of O gauge equipment. You could use 5/8" if you would like support spacing a little wider.


----------

